# Smev oven won't stay lit any suggestions please.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello, we have a new van with a Smev cooker, the oven goes out randomly. Weather conditions don't seem to matter and there is a goodish gap under the door to allow oxygen in. The dealer suggested that opening and the closing the door might be causing a breeze and blowing it out but it has never gone out when opening and closing the door. The thermocouple seems to be well in the flame. Gas supply to the cooker rings seems to be constant so I don't think there is an interruption in the gas supply. The dealer tells me they have had problems with Smev ovens in the past, has anyone come across this, any suggestions please, Alan.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Simple answer I guess is to ask the dealer to fix it.

No need to get stroppy, but it is his responsibility, and if he's a half decent dealer he will expect nothing less.

I would be a bit concerned if our dealer just said, "Oh, we've had a few problems with those." and left it at that. My approach might become a little firmer after such a comment!

Hope this helps


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi it does sound like a faulty flame failure device, it needs checking out by a gas engineer, normally a £140 call out fee however your 'van is still covered by the warranty.

Find out who the nearest Smev dealer is to you and get in touch.

Regards Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for your replies. I am hoping someone who has had the same problem, as I am told it is common, might post a reply and provide their solution, Alan.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

Try these, they are agents for Smev and seem to know quite a few answers.

Hovis

[email protected]alde.co.uk


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

could be the connection between the t couple and the ffd if you can find it make sure that the t couple nut is tight as it could have slackened off due to road vibrations


----------



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

This type of fault especially on a gas appliance you should not be asking for advice...this type of fault Must be inspected by a suitably qualified corgi gas engineer...i am sure people dont realise that by offering advice / help (with all the best will in the world) they could potentially be putting yours and others life at risk.
Sorry this is not the answer you were looking for, and no offence for those that kindly offered help...but with gas you can not be to carefull, safety is something i feel very strongly about.
BTW if you contact corgi via phone or website they will be able to give you some phone numbers of suitably qualified engineers in your area to repair your appliance.

bob


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

As a retired corgi registered engineer of some 30 years standing, I see no reason at all not to check the thermocouple at the burner end and at the gas valve as this does not interfair with the gas at all, a common problem is loose connection on the valve. Obviously treat averything with great care, plus check all close joints for leaks even if you have not touched them,
cheers.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Blondy, Alan.


----------



## 113870 (Jun 30, 2008)

As a qualified gas engineer for domestic, commercial, boats, caravans with over thirty years experience, also a self employed consulting gas engineer to local authoritys etc etc, i would allways advise nobody unqualified touches any gas related product, i have witnessed first hand many times the damage this can do

Blondy....are you trying to tell me and the other readers that the thermocouple has nothing to do with gas ????, whilst i appreaciate no gas runs through it, one end is coupled to the gas valve, i you read the gas and safety in use regulations you will be aware that this piece of equipment is classed as a gas safety device and should only be touched by someone who is suitably qualified

Finally...as for checking for gas leaks ???? are you assuming that Erneboy has a suitable manometer and knows how to use it in order to carry out the correct proceedure for a tightness test.....or that he goes out and purchases some suitable leak detection fluid to check the joints, and has a good knowledge of ventilation requirements??

Sorry for hyjacking your thread Erneboy, i dont want to get into an arguement about this with anyone, just stating the facts...SAFETY FIRST !!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks again Blondy. 

Just to recap, I give all the wires a good tug and then check for leaks with a match. Is that it,

Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just posting again in the hope that since I last asked someone might have found a fix, regards Alan.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

You now have suggestions as to a possible cause NOW tell a qualified engineer it may save time and money.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

*Bigfoot, an explaination.*

Thank you for your emphatic advice big foot, not very helpful though. I have taken all the comments and help on board. I have spoken to two qualified engineers and to Smev UK. Smev UK are willing to supply the parts but they won't have them for six weeks. I got them elsewhere from a Smev agent. A qualified engineer is going to check the cooker and fit the parts. Both these engineers and the chap at Smev say that the thermocouple and valve will either be working or not working and they do not hold out much hope of these parts curing the problem, it's just that they can't think what else to try. I posted again (as I have said) in the hope that someone might have encountered the problem and discovered how to fix it. In addition Smev UK will not look at the cooker (for me or for the dealer) as they say the van is european made and the oven was supplied there so my warranty remedy lies there. It is not really practical to take it to a european service centre at present, Regards Alan.


----------



## Shrinkrap (Apr 1, 2020)

blondy said:


> As a retired corgi registered engineer of some 30 years standing, I see no reason at all not to check the thermocouple at the burner end and at the gas valve as this does not interfair with the gas at all, a common problem is loose connection on the valve. Obviously treat averything with great care, plus check all close joints for leaks even if you have not touched them,
> cheers.


I have a Smev oven in an aged Laika motorhome. Oven burner will not stay alight. I presume it is a burnt out thermocouple, but how to get at it without taking the whole oven apart. Have tried to remove the inner lower lining U shaped in X section, but it won't budge. This might give me visual and manual access to the burner assembly.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The answers above your post were very clear - this is not a DIY task as the risk of causing a much worse problem is high.

Bite the bullet and take your admittedly aged MH to a suitable service centre that can cope with that make of oven. 

Gas is potentially explosive and leaks are not easy to detect without the correct materials and expertise - that expertise CANNOT be learned from YouTube.

.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bigfoot said:


> You now have suggestions as to a possible cause NOW tell a qualified engineer it may save time and money.


Where did that chap go. I miss him terribly.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

There is a solution albeit a painful one. Buy a new oven as did I! When pricing around dont overlook the marine Chandler's. I bought mine from a Chandler in Norfolk. No further problems or irritations. Smashing reliable oven.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What was the fix Alan?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

New oven Kev.

Sent the bill to the dealer I bought the van from and who'd had numerous attempts at fixing it and failed. He cried and complained but paid it in the end when threatened with court. He got the old (new) oven.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well done t that man.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

So the lesson is that if you have these problems,nthere is limited value in changing every component, consider buying a new one and check marine chandlers too...


----------

